
Vanish: Enhancing the Privacy of the Web with Self-Destructing Data - coffee
http://vanish.cs.washington.edu/index.html
======
swolchok
Posted 255 days ago <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=717736>, 254 days ago
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=719067>, and 232 days ago
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=762631> .

Paper describing security flaws in Vanish:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=850849>

